# Science Webcomics



## skycloud86 (Jul 15, 2009)

Post your science-based webcomics here. They can either be a single webcomic relating to science, or they can be a whole webcomic that has science as a main topic. Also, keep it PG.

I'll start off with a few.


----------



## StandingTiger (Dec 25, 2010)

Not to add _more_ xkcd into the bunch, but I've always really enjoyed this one:










It's the simplest way to look at it.


----------



## Mutatio NOmenis (Jun 22, 2009)

I'll just post the link to XKCD here so that everyone can get to it.

xkcd: 1999

I've saved about 100 strips :crazy:


----------



## sesiotrot (Feb 16, 2011)

After eliminating XKCD I've a remaining 2 out of 114 images from my science humour folder. 

















And a bookmark to shirts that make you cringe. They're so bad it's almost good. Particle physics give me a hadron, herp derp.


----------



## Ben (Aug 23, 2009)




----------



## AirborneVagrant (Mar 16, 2011)

XKCD is the best, by far.

My personal favorite:


----------



## LiquidCool (Feb 26, 2011)

xkcd and SMBC have already been covered.

I would also add Calamities of Nature, Indexed, and Piled Higher and Deeper (P.h.D.) to the list.


----------



## Bote (Jun 16, 2010)

hmwith said:


> Not to add _more_ xkcd into the bunch, but I've always really enjoyed this one:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Most epic comic I've ever seen lmao. It's funny cause it's true XD


----------



## aidin36 (Nov 16, 2010)

*XD*


----------



## blit (Dec 17, 2010)

Social Science:


----------



## skycloud86 (Jul 15, 2009)




----------

